# Can someone recomend for me...



## RedDog (Sep 16, 2006)

Could someone please recomend a good version of Ave Maria by Schubert. I have heard it in Walt Disney's Fantasia and that's the sort of thing I'm looking for. Of course I'm aware you can buy the Fantasia soundtrack but was hoping for something with a bit more credability and maybe some other Schubert stuff too.

I also understand there are different versions (with words in either Latin or German). I don't really understand but I guess I'm looking for the Latin (more well known) version.

Any advice would be great.

Cheers!

RedDog


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's a few links:

http://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-Schu...f=sr_1_19/002-8560616-2298404?ie=UTF8&s=music

This first one is a "best of" CD and has a nice woodwinds version of Ave Maria.

http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Grea...=pd_bbs_1/002-8560616-2298404?ie=UTF8&s=music

This one is another "best of" CD with a fine orchestral version which sounds more like a chamber music piece.

http://www.amazon.com/Liszt-Complet...f=sr_1_25/002-8560616-2298404?ie=UTF8&s=music

Here are Liszt's piano transcriptions of the songs, including a fine interpretation of Ave Maria.

http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Lied...acks_all_1/002-8560616-2298404?ie=UTF8#disc_1

This last one is a decent priced CD of his famous lieder, including the Ave Maria for piano and voice.

Maybe one of them will float your boat; but hey, if you have an interest with Schubert and some money to devote to him, get all of them! Schubert's other works are well worth your time. Ave Maria is only the beginning with Schubert.


----------

